# American Girl Doll Outfit



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

The pants pattern is by Elaine Baker aka Ladyfingers. I did not do the crease down the front. At the bottom I knit 4 rows of ribbing instead of knitting two rows. Wanted something different. I used Mary Maxim Aloe sock yarn on the pants.

Now, the top is all my fault! I wanted something "light" to go with the pants but did not want to use the same yarn as the pants until I tried to figure out a pattern. So, I used Caron 3-ply baby yarn. Now I think I want to knit it in the same yarn as the pants but am not sure how well the design will show up. I did attach the pattern if anyone else wants to play with it!

Thank you for looking and have a beautiful day!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Love these little pants sets!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Me too and they are so easy to knit!


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

I think the white top looks great with the patterned pants.


----------



## Judy J (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern. So cute. Judy


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you for attaching the pattern. I love feather and fan.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

These are so precious I need to start making more I got side tracked doing some crocheting ...


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.I love this!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hard to believe there are so many adult women who are little girls at heart! It really is fun not only doing these patterns but seeing what color combinations everyone else does!

Have a beautiful day!


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

the white top looks good with the pants. a lovely outfit


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

I love what you have made, but if you wanted to use some matching yarn on the top half of the doll, how about a little belero which will still show the white top underneath which matches her white shoes. I found this on Knitting Pattern Central. You may need to type in HTTP// lismiknits.blogspot.com.au/2008/11/kirstens-bolero.html. I tried to pick it up with cut & paste as DH is flat out gluing something & is not the time to ask him to help right now. You may have another pattern of a bolero already or design one yourself. Just an idea to have some fun. Moisey


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautifully done and thanks for the download.


----------



## sulabhasabnis1953 (Nov 21, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> The pants pattern is by Elaine Baker aka Ladyfingers. I did not do the crease down the front. At the bottom I knit 4 rows of ribbing instead of knitting two rows. Wanted something different. I used Mary Maxim Aloe sock yarn on the pants.
> 
> Now, the top is all my fault! I wanted something "light" to go with the pants but did not want to use the same yarn as the pants until I tried to figure out a pattern. So, I used Caron 3-ply baby yarn. Now I think I want to knit it in the same yarn as the pants but am not sure how well the design will show up. I did attach the pattern if anyone else wants to play with it!
> 
> Thank you for looking and have a beautiful day!


What a great set! ooOOo and gift of pattern for top! ((hugs)) Thank U!


----------



## nancycurrell (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for the pattern. Your top is really cute! I have 2 granddaughters who are very much into the AG thing at this point. It is fun making clothes for their dolls that they won't see in the store.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Moisey said:


> I love what you have made, but if you wanted to use some matching yarn on the top half of the doll, how about a little belero which will still show the white top underneath which matches her white shoes. I found this on Knitting Pattern Central. You may need to type in HTTP// lismiknits.blogspot.com.au/2008/11/kirstens-bolero.html. I tried to pick it up with cut & paste as DH is flat out gluing something & is not the time to ask him to help right now. You may have another pattern of a bolero already or design one yourself. Just an idea to have some fun. Moisey


What a wonderful idea! Thanks ever so much!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So glad you all like the pattern! And yes, it is so much fun doing this! Hubby was teasing me via the phone last night about it! After all, it is "his" nieces that I making all the clothes for! Of couse I am keeping a few outfits for myself! Creator's priviledge!

Thank you everyone!

Have a beautiful day!


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

You are welcome. Whatever you decide, would love to see the finished result. I have three cats watching both DH & me type on our computers, two overhead & one on my lap, watching me use the mouse on KP as it is raining (cats & dogs) outside as we settle into winter again. Cheers Moisey.


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Moisey said:


> I love what you have made, but if you wanted to use some matching yarn on the top half of the doll, how about a little belero which will still show the white top underneath which matches her white shoes. I found this on Knitting Pattern Central. You may need to type in HTTP// lismiknits.blogspot.com.au/2008/11/kirstens-bolero.html. I tried to pick it up with cut & paste as DH is flat out gluing something & is not the time to ask him to help right now. You may have another pattern of a bolero already or design one yourself. Just an idea to have some fun. Moisey


 I agree Beautiful as is but any doll would enjoy a little jacket for evening


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Beautiful and thank you for the pattern.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

If you are afraid the patterned part of the top would get lost in the varigated yarn, you could keep the patterned part on the bottom in white, and work the top part of the top in the same yarn as the pants.

Cute outfit. Good job!!!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

I think the two pieces look wonderful together! The white top sets off the "busy-ness" of the pants so there's no competition. I love your design for the top so much that I'm going to make one (or two!) TODAY for my GD. I haven't made AG clothes for a while because of other projects, but your pattern has inspired me to do it NOW! Where you may lack appreciation from one source for your cross stitch talent, you gain an abundance of appreciation for sharing this pattern!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Darling!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

breeze075 said:


> I think the two pieces look wonderful together! The white top sets off the "busy-ness" of the pants so there's no competition. I love your design for the top so much that I'm going to make one (or two!) TODAY for my GD. I haven't made AG clothes for a while because of other projects, but your pattern has inspired me to do it NOW! Where you may lack appreciation from one source for your cross stitch talent, you gain an abundance of appreciation for sharing this pattern!!! Thank you so much!!!


Thanks to you in return! There are so many wonderful people on this site! It only takes a few hours (if that) to make one so enjoy yourself! I am actually thinking maybe to use this design and make a skirt. Although I think Ladyfingers has one already. Maybe another lace pattern! There are bunches of them out there and I have lots of 2 and 3 ply yarn to play with!


----------



## momidol (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you so much for the pattern it will go perfect with the skirt I have already knitted,


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

Cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love this outfit!! Thank you so very much for the top pattern!! You're becoming my AG doll inspiration!!!!!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I love this outfit!! Thank you so very much for the top pattern!! You're becoming my AG doll inspiration!!!!!!!!


I get inspiration from all I see here! Gives my brain an itch that just has to be scratched!

My poor brain is still trying to figure out how to make a certain cable sweater. Saw a picture, could not translate the pattern so now I am trying to back engineer it!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

That is a lovely outfit!


----------



## pjcknitter (Apr 6, 2013)

Love this top - have been expermenting on a similar one, but this solved my problem!!


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

So cute!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice top. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You are most welcome.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Adorable! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Exactly what I was looking for I found your white top on Pinterest today, thanks so much for the pattern. 
Ann


----------

